# AIB Insurance Join BIBA!



## AIB Insurance (Jun 24, 2015)

Afternoon Folks,

We are delighted to announce we have now joined BIBA, the British Insurance Brokers Association.

Read more here:

https://www.aib-insurance.co.uk/news/airsports-insurance-bureau-join-the-british-insurance-brokers-association-biba

Many Thanks

AIB Insurance
02380 268351


----------

